# Arduino Kommunikation mit Beckhoff K-Bus



## Beckhaus (4 März 2019)

Hallo

Ich bin dabei eine Treppenstufenbeleuchtung mit LED Stripes zu montieren.
Die LED's (WS2812s) werden über einen Arduino angesteuert.
Die Bewegungsmelder für den Start der Szenen sind direkt an den Arduino angeschlossen.

Nun zur Frage :
Da ich verschiedene Szenen für die Ausleuchtung der Treppe vorgesehen haben, und ich diese über meine SPS - Haussteuerung auswählen will, frage ich mich wie ich am besten die Kommunikation zwischen der SPS und dem Arduino machen soll.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?

Danke


----------



## Senator42 (4 März 2019)

> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?
Ich habe den Arduino mit Can-Bus an einen SPS (die bereits Can on Board hat) angeschlossen.
Auch ein TCP-Modul geht, oder über RS485.
Die Module gibts auch günstig in China.  3..5 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Fakrae (5 März 2019)

Eine Kommunikation über Modbus RTU ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung - keine große Hardware (nur eine Umsetzerplatine vom seriellen Anschluss am Arduino auf RS485) und es gibt viele und gute Bibliotheken, die auch nicht allzuviel Ressourcen brauchen.


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (5 März 2019)

Das Problem ist warscheinlich der Abfragezüklus bei den Eingängen am Arduino, wenn du einen Bewegungsmelder am Arduino hängen hast und das Signal in der Sps brauchst wird das bei einem Abfragezyklus von z.B. 3 Sekunden zu genau dieser Verzögerung kommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 März 2019)

Hi Beckhaus,

wenn du eine Beckhoff SPS hast, auf der Windows läuft, kannst du folgendes einsetzen:

FadeCandy

https://www.adafruit.com/product/1689
https://learn.adafruit.com/led-art-with-fadecandy

Das "Serverprogramm" läuft auf Windows (aber auch auf Linux und könnte somit auf nem RPi laufen) und nimmt Befehle über TCP entgegen. 
Von der Beckhoff-SPS aus per SocketSend Befehle an Fadecandy senden, dieser übernimmt dann die NeoPixels.

Alternativ kann man auch bspw. ein Adafruit Feather mit WiFi oder ein "normaler" Feather mit Ethernet Wing genutzt werden (order irgendein anderer Microcontroller mit Netzwerk-Stack Unterstützung).
Dann würde ich ein "einfaches" Programm auf dem adafruit schreiben, der eingehende TCP Befehle auf die NeoPixels umsetzt...  

Viele Grüße!


----------

